# "Nice motor, shame about the selfish parking: The posher the car...



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

the more arrogant the parking"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...double-yellow-lines-spaces-disabled-bays.html

Apparently those who park so that their car won't get dented or scratched are being "shamed" and on a surprising source pistonheads. OK so the example are a bit extreme here infact if the number plates werent on view I'd assume set up. Draws attention to the fact that people will try and park in a way to get as much distance from the car that will inevitably park next to them, but can't help thinking this will just make the idiot drivers try and prove their own point as they don't give a **** about anyone else's property.

The comments are fairly supportive of the reasons for doing it. I will park in parent and child bays no problem, won't use disabled bays. I like the safety zone between the spaces. They have no legal status and you do not have to pay any "fine" from private parking companies.

However one idiot writes 'What an awful site... a forum about cars? I can't think of anything more boring.
- Zak, Belmont, 28/5/2011 0:25'
while looking for beastiality porn when his wife is in bed. 

Oh and this riled me this morning:
'Wait til I chance across some this, I'll happily park up my old astra properly in my bay and if this involves my door touching their shiny new cars, when I get out; then so be it. So many cars get "accidently" pranged in car parks these days............
- middle class 39 yr old female, Hampshire, 27/5/2011 23:21'
What a sadistic, evil, bitter, pathetic excuse for a woman she is. Great advert for women drivers. What a ****ing ****. Clearly thrives on confrontational situations and just being a general waste of space - and boy does she take up the space! Her shopping trips to the supermarket are usually for cat litter for her numerous "babies" as she has no friends, and to pick up some phallic shaped fruit and veg as her only sexual outlet. Hopefully she will return with one of those spanish killer cucumbers...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I was surprised about the messages, mostly understanding why people do it...

I take up 2 spaces if I have the good car out, but I make sure it's at the very far end of the car park where, most of the time, there is very little people there...

I can't stand people that park in disabled spaces.

But the things that gets me... this paper has set out to show up the "rich" with their "supercars"... but what about the other people that really, really just can't park!?!?!

They cause as much hassle as these people, yet not even a mention of them...

Same old BS from the daily Snail.....

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

that second picture down on th elink is EXACTLY how i park in works car park,and i tell you exactly why i do it.i only had my brand new mondeo 08 plate about 5 weeks and s work colleague opened the door of her audi tt and the wind caught it and slammed straight into my passenger side door.respray and dent damage.accidents happen,and she was truly upset about it,but what can you do? if im in asda or the like then i park as far away a possible from the "usual suspects" as people in **** boxes couldnt care less about there own car,why would the y give a **** about bumping someone elses ?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, so are you saying you agree with what the supercar owners are doing?

I just read the same article in the Sun. I HATE people who do this, it is arrogant and incosiderate! If you can afford to get a supercar you can afford to have it repaired when the damage happens.

My car has a few car park dents and it does annoy me, but my simple solution is to park in an empty part of the car park and walk to the front door. Not park in a disabled space because I'm too bone idle to walk. These idiots should all be fined.

*this post was aimed at the OP*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im with you silverback... we have a small car park at my hotel.. i dont give a damn.. i take 2 spaces.. my boss knows it and doesn't care, he said its better that than listening to me moaning about scratches :lol:

if i go to supermarkets/shopping centres.. i park as far away as possible.. and take two spaces..

yet theres always some w***er that seems to park right next to my car.. just to be a ****.. 
about 50 free spaces and they have to park about 6 inches from my car?
obviously the kind of people who wrote this bullsh*t article, and ***** about it on pistonheads.


and no i don't believe dohnut was saying its okay to park in a disabled bay.. he clearly says "i wont park in disabled bays"

for the record i don't park in a disabled bay, and only park in a parent and child bay if i have my 11 month old niece with me.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> *this post was aimed at the OP*


Aim away, I couldn't give a ****. Really, hit me with your best. :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Sorry, so are you saying you agree with what the supercar owners are doing?
> 
> I just read the same article in the Sun. I HATE people who do this, it is arrogant and incosiderate! If you can afford to get a supercar you can afford to have it repaired when the damage happens.
> 
> ...


parking in the disabled is bang out of order (i must admit,i have parked in the parent and child parking spaces without taking up two spaces and not having kids) come on woody,you must have been ****ing hopping mad at the car park dents,your minis a beast :lol: i cant just shrug it off if i have been park dented,i tend to stew on it :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Dohnut said:


> Aim away, I couldn't give a ****. Really, hit me with your best. :lol:


Lol I meant because before I replied, there were no replies, so I didn't bother quoting! But then when I pressed hit, there were a few! I'm not trying to start a row, just expressing my opinion! :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dohnut said:


> Aim away, I couldn't give a ****. Really, hit me with your best. :lol:


pump the breaks dohnut,i dont think he meant it as your taking it.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> parking in the disabled is bang out of order (i must admit,i have parked in the parent and child parking spaces without taking up two spaces and not having kids) come one woody,you must have been ****ing hopping mad at the car park dents,your minis a beast :lol: i cant just shrug it off if i have been park dented,i tend to stew on it :lol:


:lol:

They do p me rite off tbh, I'm gonna get them sorted soon but its just one of those things I can never bring myself to spend money on! I've never crossed two spaces, mainly because I've seen others do it, then seen someone else park rite next to them just to annoy them!

But having had said that they do that to me! I parked at the far end of Tesco's the other day and came out to find two cars either side! I did laugh but it also did annoy me! :lol:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

A previous post of yours - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213780 you can't really complain about a scratch on your girlfriends car then say it's tough titty if a car gets bumped in a supermarket. Or does it only bother you when it's someone you know? Personally, I get pissed off on behalf of other people as I know what it's like to have nothing (been there) and know how inconsiderate people are.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah OK sorry, still riled from reading those stupid comments that people actually do this 'for fun' I read it the wrong way, I apologise.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dohnut said:


> A previous post of yours - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213780 you can't really complain about a scratch on your girlfriends car then say it's tough titty if a car gets bumped in a supermarket. Or does it only bother you when it's someone you know? Personally, I get pissed off on behalf of other people as I know what it's like to have nothing (been there) and know how inconsiderate people are.


wtf are you going on about ? getting bumped in a car park and some litte **** purposely keying a car arent even in the same subject matter,infact its not even in the same topic.



Dohnut said:


> Ah OK sorry, still riled from reading those stupid comments that people actually do this 'for fun' I read it the wrong way, I apologise.


GROUP HUGS ? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> yet theres always some w***er that seems to park right next to my car.. just to be a ****..
> about 50 free spaces and they have to park about 6 inches from my car?
> obviously the kind of people who wrote this bullsh*t article, and ***** about it on pistonheads.


I've told you, it's just to make their piece of s**t look better! :lol:

I was walking back to my car the other day, with a trolley full of food, when I seen someone driving around my car trying to park - every space was free next to it btw  and I do admit to walking a bit quicker, and even broke into a mini run....she was about 110 years old and could hardly see over the wheel!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

imo its a pain when people do it - but i fully understand why - its the only way to protect ones property - not saying i agree or dont - but this day and age so many people do not care if they hit your car in a car park and are not honest or have guilt to leave a note

the ones that dont have kids or are disabled and use those spaces are generally the same as they tend to be wider and have little chance of door pranging - usually its pure british public lazyness on that one

inceidently i always park in my lines where i should - but im very particular whom i park too - ill always park next to a clean/new car or one that isnt a heap - ill always pic the spot that has space further away - a little further to walk never killed anyone - but as ive said before - 90%people in the uk are lazy and have no respect for anything


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Dohnut said:


> A previous post of yours - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213780 you can't really complain about a scratch on your girlfriends car then say it's tough titty if a car gets bumped in a supermarket. Or does it only bother you when it's someone you know? Personally, I get pissed off on behalf of other people as I know what it's like to have nothing (been there) and know how inconsiderate people are.





Dohnut said:


> Ah OK sorry, still riled from reading those stupid comments that people actually do this 'for fun' I read it the wrong way, I apologise.


Your rite about my other thread, and I am forever telling her to stop parking in the smallest nearest place to the door, but being a woman, she does not listen to me, just does her own thing!

I just think that anyone with any car should park considerately! There is a good point made about the fact that it isn't just supercars though, plenty of lazy idiots park that way! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My newest trick is to park right up to the edge were there can only be one car next to mine:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I've told you, it's just to make their piece of s**t look better! :lol:
> 
> I was walking back to my car the other day, with a trolley full of food, when I seen someone driving around my car trying to park - every space was free next to it btw  and I do admit to walking a bit quicker, *and even broke into a mini run.*...she was about 110 years old and could hardly see over the wheel!
> 
> ...


was it like a lawn greens bowl jog ? :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ross said:


> My newest trick is to park right up to the edge were there can only be one car next to mine:lol:


I hate people who do that too! Works though! :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> was it like a lawn greens bowl jog ? :lol:


HA, that really did make me LOL! :lol:

This thread has cheered me up a bit anyway!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> I hate people who do that too! Works though! :lol:


And if there is a space sometimes were there is a foot more space ie sometimes there is the full sized bay with a little extra at the side I park on that meaning my car is around a foot off the line next to the other car:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> HA, that really did make me LOL! :lol:
> 
> This thread has cheered me up a bit anyway!


i couldnt find a bloody gif to post,so had to rely on words :lol: just see cueball breaking into a jog with his jaguar flat cap on,leather holed gloves and farah slacks:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

who45 said:


> imo its a pain when people do it - but i fully understand why - its the only way to protect ones property - not saying i agree or dont - but this day and age so many people do not care if they hit your car in a car park and are not honest or have guilt to leave a note
> 
> the ones that dont have kids or are disabled and use those spaces are generally the same as they tend to be wider and have little chance of door pranging - usually its pure british public lazyness on that one
> 
> inceidently i always park in my lines where i should - but im very particular whom i park too - ill always park next to a clean/new car or one that isnt a heap - ill always pic the spot that has space further away - a little further to walk never killed anyone - but as ive said before - 90%people in the uk are lazy and have no respect for anything


but theres always a chance that nice clean new car will leave before you and someone will park thier heap there..

and don't be fooled by new/clean cars.. plenty of company cars.. just stuck through the car wash.. that wouldn't give a f**k if they damaged your door.. as its not thier car.



silverback said:


> i couldnt find a bloody gif to post,so had to rely on words :lol: just see cueball breaking into a jog with his jaguar flat cap on,leather holed gloves and farah slacks:lol:


HAHAHA!! :lol: totally imagine that now.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As cuey said, I also park VERY far away from where I'm going, and if it's dead, will take 2 spaces, or park in an end space, and park right to the end (maybe even have the wheels out of the bay)....

What did make me laugh the other week was, I was in a car with one of the pool lads (car was a 08-09 reg fusion), and as we got to the car park, he uttered the words "right then, let's find a better car to park next to", and proceeded to park between 2 newer cars, despite being loads more empty ones around!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its like when your at the urinal and despite there being about 10 urinals some weirdos always pick the one next to you.or maybe i should just stay out of gay clubs ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> was it like a lawn greens bowl jog ? :lol:


That was EXACTLY how it was..... but with a full trolley! hahahahaha

I would have also accepted the "missed the bus" run....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Oh, and I don't get the whole "park next to a new car"......load of pants as well....

People with newer cars seem to be the ones that don't really give a hoot who they hit!

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> That was EXACTLY how it was..... but with a full trolley! hahahahaha
> 
> I would have also accepted the "missed the bus" run....
> 
> ...


the "missed the bus run" is an absolute shocker :lol: because you know that guy wanted that bus,and now he has not only missed the bugger,but he also has to sit in the shelter knowing he has been spotted and he has to shrug it off :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> the "missed the bus run" is an absolute shocker :lol: because you know that guy wanted that bus,and now he has not only missed the bugger,but he also has to sit in the shelter knowing he has been spotted and tried to shrug it off :lol:


Yip... or the tripped over the kirb/ball/dog/small child run...

That's a good one too!

:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Yip... or the tripped over the kirb/ball/dog/small child run...
> 
> That's a good one too!
> 
> :lol:


i did this the other week in work.i was walking upto the chcolate enrober (i work for cadburys) and as i was walking my mate shouted me,i turned to see what he wanted and fell over my feet,he pissed himself so hard he pulled over the hand truck he was using to haul 50kgs of sugar and that kicked my laughing off.bloody stupid big feet


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

All those bits of parking are pretty bad, I've just spent a small fortune getting our BMW fixed after careless parkers damaged it, two days after I got it back and the mini got hit by another careless driver.

So I park sensibly, far over in end spaces, that bit further from the shop etc.

But parking in parent and child without children sucks gents, just because it's not illegal doesn't mean it's cool, wait till you have a pregnant wife struggling to get a toddler safely out and into a buggy whilst a bunch of cars have taken the parent and child spaces. Not cool. Or perhaps I an just too nice. 

And the comment about how expensive car owners can afford to have their cars repaired and so should put up with it is just silly, dont condone the parking in the daily mail link but wtf, why should anyone be expected to put up with constantly having to repair their car as their wealthy, and it's the Agro too.

I despair at the lack of respect some parkers have so try to keep away as I would rather spend my cash on my family rather than dents away!!, I do **** a brick when I come out and there is a big old dirty rusty people carrier three inches from my car


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> .
> 
> But parking in parent and child without children sucks gents, just because it's not illegal doesn't mean it's cool, wait till you have a pregnant wife struggling to get a toddler safely out and into a buggy whilst a bunch of cars have taken the parent and child spaces. Not cool. Or perhaps I an just too nice.


i will consider myself told,but in my defence it was 630 am and i didnt think kids would be in tesco with there parents at that time of the am.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

I park in two spaces without being unreasonable. this is a picture of me parked in the office car park and I have never seen it full but one of the women complained about my parking to facilities (who dont really care) and wouldnt shut up about it. Her argument was that did I think my car was better than hers .... a toyota yaris ? well ..... yes


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nudda said:


> I park in two spaces without being unreasonable. this is a picture of me parked in the office car park and I have never seen it full but one of the women complained about my parking to facilities (who dont really care) and wouldnt shut up about it. Her argument was that did I think my car was better than hers .... a toyota yaris ? well ..... yes


yes,yes it is,would have been my reply :lol: what colour is that nudda ?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, your excused, .

Does frustrate me though, we never manage to get a parent space in our Tescos as it's full of cars without kids. Last week I stayed in the car as my youngest was asleep (so would not have used a a parent space anyway) but I was opposite and 7 of the ten spaces were taken by people with no kids and two with kiddie seats but no kids . Bit


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> All those bits of parking are pretty bad, I've just spent a small fortune getting our BMW fixed after careless parkers damaged it, two days after I got it back and the mini got hit by another careless driver.
> 
> So I park sensibly, far over in end spaces, that bit further from the shop etc.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying they should put up with it, I'm just saying that they shouldn't do it just because they're in flash cars! If it gets dented, get it fixed, and like I say they can afford it! They obviously don't care about fines for parking in diasbled bays...


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

silverback said:


> yes,yes it is,would have been my reply :lol: what colour is that nudda ?


Its Titanium grey ... looks a bit like matt grey in the picture (I wish it was!!)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

so she didn't complain because it actually affected her, she complained because, well, it's just something to do!?

Too much of that going on these days if I'm honest.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> so she didn't complain because it actually affected her, she complained because, well, it's just something to do!?
> 
> Too much of that going on these days if I'm honest.


she could get a job on my night shift,its choca with moaning *******s who are crying poverty whilst they have two loaves of bread under there arms :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nudda said:


> Its Titanium grey ... looks a bit like matt grey in the picture (I wish it was!!)


looks almost like a very very light topaz blue,i take it your window screen hasnt been smashed by the old bint :lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Typical daily wail hysteria.

The headline should have been "Nice motor, shame about the mongs who park next to them and cant get out of their cars without causing damage cos they are too fat, lazy workshy gets who'll dont give a toss about other people's property"

That's more in style with the wail (I think!).


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, I'm a head of FM and one of my sites has 500 spaces and still everyone bunches up, there's a few who take two spaces like that, but unless they'd done it with the last space left I'm in their side.

In the exec carpark I use my parking buddies are cool, but sometimes when the are off a secretary uses on of them in a really banged up car and parks nose in so her drivers door is against mine and parks about 8" away!!. makes me cringe


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> If it gets dented, get it fixed, and like I say they can afford it!


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Where does it stop though?!?!

Where do you draw the jealously line??????

Is it OK for people to smash their windows, as they could afford to get them fixed?

Is it OK for them to attack them, as they could afford private health care...

Why don't they rip and destroy their clothes, they could afford to replace them...

Steal their wallets, why not, they have the money to replace them...

Honestly...what a stupid comment to make....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

indeed.... I mean, the Ferrari F430 I did was bought after the guy WORKED HARD all his life, it's not as though he came into money!

I'm not saying others don't work hard, but people with these nice cars aren't all premiership footballers etc, and yes, whilst they've worked hard, and can afford a nice car (so assume they can afford to maintain/service it etc), that doesn't give anyone a right to disrespect it


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Where does it stop though?!?!
> 
> ...


No I don't mean it like that! I'm not saying the _should_ be abused any more than any other member of society, what I'm saying is that they obviously flaunt with the chanes of fines, so, park normally, and if some idiot does do them an injustice, just get it repaired!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> No I don't mean it like that! I'm not saying the _should_ be abused any more than any other member of society, what I'm saying is that they obviously flaunt with the chanes of fines, so, park normally, and if some idiot does do them an injustice, just get it repaired!


<insert looking down, shaking head slowly smilie>

How about we fix or remove the cause, rather than pay for the effect...

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> <insert looking down, shaking head slowly smilie>
> 
> How about we fix or remove the cause, rather than pay for the effect...
> 
> :thumb:


Yep, like in the thread about my gf's car, it shouldn't happen! I just don't agree with the mindless parking! They should fix that problem, by parking properly!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, I think some folk take up 2 spaces, because even if they park properly, you'll end up with some *** who just can't.

I mean, when was the last time you saw a car park with EVERY car parked perfectly central in their bay?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i love costco car parks.the spaces are massive


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> TBH, I think some folk take up 2 spaces, because even if they park properly, you'll end up with some *** who just can't.
> 
> I mean, when was the last time you saw a car park with EVERY car parked perfectly central in their bay?


Exactly...

Parking bays are getting smaller, cars are getting bigger, driving standards are getting worse (imo)... so I don't take the chance...

No point saying "Well I parked straight, I'm better than them" as you shell out another £80 to get a dent fixed...

I take 2 spaces, out the way of everyone else....

I couldn't care less what people think of it, just as long as they keep out my f***g way....



:lol:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm sorry guys but I'm in the minority, I ****ing hate it when people take up two spaces, especially in busy car parks.

If you avoid the places that the knuckle draggers go then I've found it to be ok. My car has only got one dent in it and I've had it for 3 and a half years now


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

silverback said:


> i love costco car parks.the spaces are massive


And bluewater, or if you lot stop using mother and child , keep having kids and use the parent and child lol


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bungleaio said:


> I'm sorry guys but I'm in the minority, I ****ing hate it when people take up two spaces, especially in busy car parks.
> 
> If you avoid the places that the knuckle draggers go then I've found it to be ok. My car has only got one dent in it and I've had it for 3 and a half years now


What, hiw can you avoid them in like the supermarket?, I've have my car fully sided in waitrose, and the recent multiple damage happend in the golf club car park.

Respectful defensive parking is the way forward. Shall I draft a policy on it for us . I'm good at policy's.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> And bluewater, or if you lot stop using mother and child , keep having kids and use the parent and child lol


but i couldnt afford a nice car if i had a wife an kids,but if i dont get a kid then i cant have the premium parking spot  such a conundrum :lol: forget the kids,i will stick to the nice car


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm probably setting myself up for a fall here but...

Over 50k miles in 3 years in the Audi always parking in a single space I've never had a problem. I won't park next to battered motors or cars with child seats but that's about it. I won't get too close to a 2/3 door car as they generally need to open the door quite far due to having longer doors.

I personally don't see the reasons for taking up more than one space if you're parking at the far end of the car park. IMHO taking up more than one space is only going to attract attention of some ******** that will deliberately cause damage. 

Not saying anyone is right or wrong here I'm just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

I always park as far away from the supermarket doors so I am usually on my own - when I come back someone has always parked within inches despite there being lots of spaces.

Last week at Sainsburys a woman wheeled her trolley into a new Merc and scraped it all up the side. She then opened the car door - IT WAS HER CAR-
If people treat their own cars like that what chance have other parkers got.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grantwils said:


> I'm probably setting myself up for a fall here but...


Well I hope not! :thumb:



grantwils said:


> I won't park next to battered motors or cars with child seats but that's about it. I won't get too close to a 2/3 door car as they generally need to open the door quite far due to having longer doors.


TBH, I can't see the point of picking out cars to park next to...not as though they can't leave the minute you are away and the space taken by the type of car/driver that you tried to avoid in the first place! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> its like when your at the urinal and despite there being about 10 urinals some weirdos always pick the one next to you.or maybe i should just stay out of gay clubs ?


It's when they start reaching over that you're in a gay club :wave::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> No I don't mean it like that! I'm not saying the _should_ be abused any more than any other member of society, what I'm saying is that they obviously flaunt with the chanes of fines, so, park normally, and if some idiot does do them an injustice, just get it repaired!


Bull****. As mat said, they've probably worked damn hard to get what they've got and if someone knocked their door into them, I can totally see why they'd take up 2 spaces in future.

Maybe not a disabled bay though.

Coming out of sainsburys one day, find a car parked right up next to me, with sod all space to get out of their car without hitting mine, by gawd did they look sheepish.

Then another day, a car had quite clearly parked so close to another drivers door there's no possible way they could get in.

If your car stands out at all, you can guarantee some asshole will try and damage it in one way or t'other.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

The whole 2 spaces thing is a bit arseholish. If you were on a crowded train you wouldn't sit bang in the middle of 2 seats because you didn't want to risk someone smelly sitting next to you.

Just part further away from wherever it is that you're at. Works for me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> The whole 2 spaces thing is a bit arseholish. If you were on a crowded train you wouldn't sit bang in the middle of 2 seats because you didn't want to risk someone smelly sitting next to you.
> 
> Just part further away from wherever it is that you're at. Works for me.


It doesn't though, you always get some asshole who tries to park next to you.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

So park further away and walk another 5 or 10 minutes if your car is really so precious that you just can't chance it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> So park further away and walk another 5 or 10 minutes if your car is really so precious that you just can't chance it.


TBH it really doesn't matter where you park sometimes. I've parked right at the very end of car parks where there's nobody around. Come back, to find some asshole parked right next to you with no room whatsoever.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh so have I, but I think overall there's less chance of damage doing that than I do if I parked across 2 spaces (4x4/SUV so I'm probably classed as scum by many).


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My car isn't in the best condition although I do try my best to stop it getting worse. I try to park in end spaces where possible, so I can park over to one side. At work I use the very end space on the left in the hope that whoever parks next to me goes in forwards so they won't open their door onto mine. Local supermarkets I know where the widest (none Disabled/Parent & Baby) spots are 



grantwils said:


> I won't park next to battered motors or cars with child seats but that's about it. I won't get too close to a 2/3 door car as they generally need to open the door quite far due to having longer doors.


But what's to stop them parking next to you after you've left the car?

We were in a multi storey a few weeks ago, OH parked his car bang in the middle of the bay. There was one space to his left & then a brick wall, as we were coming back to the car some woman in a VW Toerag was squeezing into it. The space blatantly wasn't big enough as her young daughter couldn't get out of the passenger door.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to do the same thing at work, next to the very end parking spaces in the rows there was a no parking area just to keep the cars away from the road I parked half and half always made sure I go a space like that and I only drive a Megane. 

People have no respect for other people's property and of I had that Lambo I would be parking like that too, can you imagine how much Lambo paint and panels cost!!! there are a lot of jealous people on the world too. 

Barry.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Although that's an extreme.

If i had a £300,000 Roller i would definately take up 2 spaces.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Old Skool said:


> Although that's an extreme.
> 
> If i had a £300,000 Roller i would definately take up 2 spaces.


LOL, I think they take 2 even parking carefully !!.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> LOL, I think they take 2 even parking carefully !!.


Thats true lol.

I think taking 4 spaces takes the **** but 2 is fine by me :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Call me a selfish Parker , I really don't give a sh** , why don't you put a bit more effort into scroungers , people who don't pay insurance , tax or whatever , if selfish parking is what I am guilty of then I can live with that :thumb: have a nice day daily mail , twunts 



Edit - never in disabled or family bays


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> TBH it really doesn't matter where you park sometimes. I've parked right at the very end of car parks where there's nobody around. Come back, to find some asshole parked right next to you with no room whatsoever.


my post was gonna be the same as above :lol:


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Parking in Parent and Child spaces REALLY gets to me, as 9 times out of 10, when shopping with out 18 month old, there are none available and the ignorant c*nts who use them with no kids quite often get a bit of my mind. I can only imagine how much more infuriating it must be for disabled drivers... 
Taking 2 spaces doesnt really bother me, and I will quite often park right at the back of a car park to try to avoid the door dingers  Some bloke managed to open the door of his car onto mine the other day while I was getting back to the car - so pointed out the error of his ways.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I park at the far end of car parks to make sure people dont ding my doors and i only own a suzuki swift so if i owned one of these cars then i would deffo park in 2 spaces.
I'd rather see someone in a bentley parked in a parent and child space than some chav mum of four who im paying for to even be out of the house.

I once saw an audi R8 parked in tesco car park in a single bay and someone rocked up in a micra, opened the door onto the R8, got out to have a look, got back in and drove off. Now tell me you wouldnt park in 2 spaces or a parent child space if that was your R8 from now on


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope - I can guarantee that if I didnt have a kid in the car - I wouldnt use a parent and child space - it is just ignorant. I dont use a P&C space if mum and babe are staying in the car, as there is no need.
Besides which, I dont think I would treat my car any differently if it was a supercar - I care for my cars pretty well, and couldnt see it changing....

People who do use P&C spaces when they havent got kids need an attitude adjustment as far as I am concerned, and they should make it an offence...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i cant really see why parent and child should get priority tbh. If i owned a super car or an expensive car then i would either park in 2 spaces at the end of the car park or take up a parent child space, especially if i had already had the car damaged once in a car park


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

hoikey said:


> i cant really see why parent and child should get priority tbh


Wait till you have two kids  having to get babys into prams is much safer if you have more space down side rather than behind in the road:thumb:. Also it mostly harassed mums or impatient kids in people carriers and 4x4's who do the damage, so perhaps your best to let them have their own area away from your car :detailer:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres a live one from 5 minutes ago round the corner, excuse how filthy my car is, had a monsoon the other day. But heaven forbid that van get damaged !!. But see how the wife has opportunistically parked defensively away from the old 4x4 next to us.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

hoikey said:


> I park at the far end of car parks to make sure people dont ding my doors and i only own a suzuki swift so if i owned one of these cars then i would deffo park in 2 spaces.
> I'd rather see someone in a bentley parked in a parent and child space than some chav mum of four who im paying for to even be out of the house.
> 
> I once saw an audi R8 parked in tesco car park in a single bay and someone rocked up in a micra, opened the door onto the R8, got out to have a look, got back in and drove off. Now tell me you wouldnt park in 2 spaces or a parent child space if that was your R8 from now on


Nope would never park in parent and child if the kids were not with me, it's about respect for the rest of society. And between my BMW and mini I've had about 2 grand of car park damage since March, and a further 1700 a year or so ago.

Would be angry if my kids pram got squashed by some space hunting myopic idiot because the wife couldn't get a parking space in the mother and child because of your R8 , defensive parking does not have to be ******** parking :thumb:


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> Yep, like in the thread about my gf's car, it shouldn't happen! I just don't agree with the mindless parking! They should fix that problem, by parking properly!


I don't agree with mindless ******s that think that I should pay to fix my car rather than reduce the chances of my car needing repair.

I'm going to use your own logic in a more drastic scenario.
For instance, if you have children you will do your utmost to protect them, but there are still priests... Sorry, I believe the correct term is kiddie fiddlers out there. But by your logic, you should just let it happen, and then commence with expensive therapy to rectify the emotional distress.

I'm all for taking two spaces (I also park as far away as possible), as I think that car spaces are too small for everybody to get in and out safely. Instead of having a go at the driver, why not have a go at the person that decided that a car parking space should be that small.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> So park further away and walk another 5 or 10 minutes if your car is really so precious that you just can't chance it.


Doing that kind of defeats the object of having a car tho, don't you think?
2 spaces FTW


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

now the lambo deserves to have two cars park either side and really stuff them...:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Seems to be an assumption on that article that someone with a super car or expensive car cant be disabled or have a child. Nothings mentioned about whether they checked to see if they had a blue badge, and just because a car doesnt have a child seat doesnt mean they dont have a child with them. Even the lambo owner could have a child with them in a two seater. The Rolls in the picture looks like its parked like that to prevent it from sticking out too much, as they are a huge car. As I work with disabled people I know how annoying it can be to find people parking in disabled bays when they are not entitled to. There is no reasoning with those kind of people, if they think nothing of doing it, they are going to be swayed when you say that they shouldnt do it, the same way with getting angry with people that cant drive. As far as they are concerned they can drive, and if you beep, shout, swear etc at them, they are probably so naive they wont know why you are doing it anyway. You cant change people, unfortunately we are surrounded by these divs every day. 

On occasion I have used two spaces to park, and if anyone says anything I have always said that a) its nothing to do with them and b) are they going to pay for the damage to be repaired if my car gets damaged?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

totally agree with hornet stig.. though about saying maybe the lambo owner is disabled.. but didn't want slated lol.

and yes.. the one occasion someone did say something to me about taking two spaces, it was in tesco, and the local tesco here has around 150-200 parking spaces (countryside... lands cheap lol, most of the supermarkets have a car park as big as the shop or bigger, here) 
my response was simply...

sorry, do you need one of these two spaces... ill move it to one of the other 100 empty spaces that are much closer to the shop then...

she put her window up and drove away.:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

*to pick up some phallic shaped fruit and veg as her only sexual outlet. Hopefully she will return with one of those spanish killer cucumbers...*

lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I always part a distance away so I dont end up getting my car dented.Sometimes I park on the far left of an end bay as my local Tescos have hatchings on the end of their rows.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i take up 2 spaces should i need to park in my local supermarket!!

BUT, i avoid going on weekends when its busy, and i park as far away from the door as possible  ive not had anybody say anything to me yet :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What takes up 18 parking places? 

9 detailer's:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Coming out of sainsburys one day, find a car parked right up next to me, with sod all space to get out of their car without hitting mine, by gawd did they look sheepish.


Similar happened to me last year... Parked at the far end of the car park, and I saw a car parked right up to mine. There were 2 guys following me, and had a feeling the car was theirs, so I said loudly to SWMBO, "Who the f**k has decided to park right up to me". Anyway, I zapped the car, and JUST managed to squeeze in! Right enough, the car belonged to the guys following. I was sat in my car, and the driver stood, and signalled me to pull out. However, I hadn't even started my engine, and ignored him, and was "fussing" with some of the shopping. I thought "you got out of the car, get back in it - but without touching mine".

That was a sight to see :lol: Some proper tools out there


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm a **** and I take up 2 spaces in every car park i'm in unless i'm using a parent and child bay (i'm a parent). 

The Frp is rather wide and it's had dings on the quarters since I got it. Since parking my way i've never noticed any fresh marks on the car. 

So I really don't care. The OH gets a little embarrassed though!

Why should I have to put up with my car being damaged by inconsiderate drivers who throw their door open like they're being chased by the fbi!

I'm a **** and they are ****s. Done.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Quite happily use a "parent and kids bay" I wont park in disabled, people don't choose to be disabled. 

My priority is to get as far away from the bunch though, my local Sainsburies has a year round "worst driver" convention.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Ross said:


> What takes up 18 parking places?
> 
> 9 detailer's:lol:


Exactly. I wonder how long it would take for people to start ranting on here if they turned up to their local supermarket and found that they were unable to park because the number of parking spaces had effectively halved due to everyone parking like this?

The answer seems quite simple, have double sized spaces, and charge twice as much for them, but the reality is that they'd sit empty a lot of the time as comparatively few people are _that_ bothered.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Similar happened to me last year... Parked at the far end of the car park, and I saw a car parked right up to mine. There were 2 guys following me, and had a feeling the car was theirs, so I said loudly to SWMBO, "Who the f**k has decided to park right up to me". Anyway, I zapped the car, and JUST managed to squeeze in! Right enough, the car belonged to the guys following. I was sat in my car, and the driver stood, and signalled me to pull out. However, I hadn't even started my engine, and ignored him, and was "fussing" with some of the shopping. I thought "you got out of the car, get back in it - but without touching mine".
> 
> That was a sight to see :lol: Some proper tools out there


I just stood and glared at the f***ers and boy did they look sheepish :thumb:


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> charge twice as much for them


Great thing is Tesco and the like can't charge for parking 

Well...they can, if you pay it is another matter


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I just stood and glared at the f***ers and boy did they look sheepish :thumb:


Thats the way mate, glad to know its not just me that protects his own :devil::devil:

Anyone remember this classic flyer *"Next time when you park so close to my car, please leave a ***&*^% can opener so I could open my door."* Print some out & put under their wiper :wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Thats the way mate, glad to know its not just me that protects his own :devil::devil:
> 
> Anyone remember this classic flyer *"Next time when you park so close to my car, please leave a ***&*^% can opener so I could open my door."* Print some out & put under their wiper :wave:


Ooooo tempting :thumb:

Was worse when I saw a car which literally had no room to get in the drivers door, they'd clearly been blocked out of their car.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

the level of ignorance people reach when they are safe in their cars (or at least they think they are) is staggering.

But on the lighter side of things :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hows this for poor parking (in the office car park)


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

this wouldnt be a problem if the majority of people actually took care when getting out of their cars whilst parked up in a car park. 

Twice in the last 2 days, i have parked up at motorway services, sat in the car when the person next to me has just opened the door and either clouted my door or wing mirror....."Oh sorry" and just start to walk off.

I might not have the most amazing car but would appreciate some care from other road users. ideally, when i have my 3rd car, that being a pride and joy weekend car, it certianly wont be used for the supermarket runs.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nudda said:


> Hows this for poor parking (in the office car park)


Thats terrible :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

nudda said:


> Hows this for poor parking (in the office car park)


F me.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

My local Tesco has its car park under the shop and there are a few spaces at the back of the car park with a support pillar at either side of them, there is nearly always one empty so i always park there. The rest are normally filled with fancy BMW's Focus RS and the likes :argie:

At work I have a space on my own next to a wall on one side and the front and you cant park at the other side so I only have the rear of the car to worry about =P

At college again I park on my own round the back of our workshop. To say i go to great lengths not to get my doors done in is an understatement.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Sorry, so are you saying you agree with what the supercar owners are doing?
> 
> I just read the same article in the Sun. I HATE people who do this, it is arrogant and incosiderate! If you can afford to get a supercar you can afford to have it repaired when the damage happens.
> 
> ...


That does not always work though, i also park up the top of Asda's in High Wycombe, away from the majority of cars.
I parked in one of the bigger bays with no cars near me, came out to find two women in a 4x4 parked next to it, no cars for miles so to spaek of, but they were parked over the dividing line by a good 2FT, result was a nice crease on the door, they said the did not do it but i asked them to open the door so i could see if it lined up with the dent and they refused, makes them very guilty in my book. No proof though that they did it..
Gave them a few choice words but still had a nice dink to take home.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

gally said:


> I'm a **** and I take up 2 spaces in every car park i'm in unless i'm using a parent and child bay (i'm a parent).
> 
> The Frp is rather wide and it's had dings on the quarters since I got it. Since parking my way i've never noticed any fresh marks on the car.
> 
> ...


dont worry about it i do it aswell..i dont give a flying ****


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> No I don't mean it like that! I'm not saying the _should_ be abused any more than any other member of society, what I'm saying is that they obviously flaunt with the chanes of fines, so, park normally, and if some idiot does do them an injustice, just get it repaired!


your argument is the daftest i've seen in a long time


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Well after reading the 100+ comments I'm glad most people one here have the same opinion as me, but also shocked but some of the comments about "people with rich cars can afford to fix them" thats the sort of talk you get pricks who go around keying cars.

Luckily for me I hardly ever have to leave my car in busy car parks during rush hours, up here most supermarkets & shopping centre car parks are massive giving you plenty of space.

My biggest hate about driving is other drivers

When parking up I always try and leave as much space as possible, in the example it was a small car park (10 mini bays) and empty when I parked. I went for the space in the left corner next to the wall, I pulled up as close as I could next to the wall so the person next to me would have enough space.

Few hour later and this happen, WTF!! the place was still pretty empty yet the van parked inches from my car. Had to climb in through the boot!

There have been times when I have parked badly because the person already parked had parked badly, now when that person leaves it makes me look the twunt. The last thing I need is a worthless chavmobile enforcing his vigilante form of punishment on me.










Also got the watch this first hand while at a park and ride waiting for a mate, it was 6pm and the place was pretty empty (200+ bays) there were no cars near me for around 4 spaces. Yet a women drove in a few moment late and parked right next to me,I look over like  then drive off and reverse into the bay in front of her.

While on this topic the old man popped to the shops the other day and as he parked up the local polish(of the foreign kind) minivan pulled up right next to him and as they all got out they scuffed along his car not caring. Dad just sat there like :doublesho not like you can go say anything aswell 

Parking in Disabled and parent bays when your not meant to is a no no, unless it 3am and your getting a pint of milk and theres 5+ bays free if needed

Double parking is fine if done properly.

ROFL just reading the thread which started this on piston heads, love this one..



> dazco said:
> 
> 
> > hairykrishna said:
> ...


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I must admit I wasn't too bothered about parking until recently. I'll usually try and find 3 empty spaces together and park in the middle 1 of the 3 and hope for the best. If i'm in my blue 309, It doesn't bother me as it's got craters everywhere. The Goodwood does NOT enter any car park, it's seen 1 car park and it survived. 

I'll admit to taking up disabled spaces sometimes though but ONLY at sainsbury's near me as there's like 40% disabled spaces in the first few rows and it's unnecessary tbh, but i'll give the benefit of the doubt and park in further away ones with the chances of 32 disabled people turning up to sainsburys to do their shopping all at the same time at 9pm.

This thread has got me thinking though, I might start taking up 2 spaces because i've had someone reverse into my blue 309 without anyone giving notice. I've been IN my car and someones smacked the side of my door, luckily there was no damage(how i've no idea as it made some noise!). After reading those comments, its not worth the risk. 

And I am the MOST careful person when opening my door, i've never hit anyone's car! But if people aren't going to give the same respect then 2 parking spaces it is. The only thing in the back of my head is, if i'm just in a wee 206, then people might think i'm just a tool and will key my car anyway just out of spite! :lol:

Maybe we could get DW stickers made up that says: "Sorry for taking up 2 spaces, I have OCD!!"


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

you should all see the local tesco's here.
Entry road to the car park is where the delivery lorrys pull up before going into the delivery area. They used to park on the pavement , as the road is only Just wide enough if they do.
Tesco installed a double height kerb and pavement to stop them doing it, reduced the width of the pavement there to give the lorrys a pull in. all good so far, Except for the prize plonkers parking in the spaces the Other side of the pavement. Its now a Double height kerb and pavement area. Nice Clean new kerbs, Very easy to see. said plonkers start wiping out front and rear bumpers like there 5 for a 1p. 
tesco have a brain wave, and install 3foot high Black rubber coated bollards at the end of these 11 spaces, so that the drivers can See said 3foot high black post and not hit the kerbs. bolted to the ground with 12 nice big bolts, fairly secure and stable. and a High Viz stripe around the top , only about 3inches wide , but high viz.

kinda hard to not see a 3 foot high black rubber bollard , when its backdropped by grey kerbs and grey paving slabs and a 3inch wide high viz stripe yes??

not so.. 
11 bollards, never yet seen All of the 11 standing , there are usually at least 4 missing, and 3 more with 1/2 of the 12 bolts pulled out. 

,, there is NO point gobbing off at someone who IN YOUR EYES has taken up a parent and child space without a child, doing so risks you getting a smack in your gob. 
dont forget we Now live in a world where some dozey c#w can hit you with her car, while your walking , get out of her car, scream abuse and flail at you with arms/fists,,,and you Dare not say "f### orf" ,never mind push the c#w away without being screwed over for being hit with her car and Daring to say "OI mind out im here"....


----------



## audi tt (May 8, 2011)

gotta agree with CraigQQ and Risingpower, I always park well out of the way in my local Tesco but there might 10 spaces either side of my car but some **** will park next to mine and leave me 3 inches to get in the drivers side! I'm sure that some people cant park between white lines and use another car to gauge if they are in the space or not!

Audi TT


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

What did we do before parent/child spaces were thought of?

I don't understand quite why they need to be wider - kids are small. Surely, if anything they should be longer - I mean who carries their baby chariot in the back of the car cabin? I would imagine that most people have it in the boot, so more space at the end would be better.

And, yes I do have kids - although they're 6'2 and 6'1 now 

I always take my mum to Tesco now so I can park in the parent and child spaces.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

I take up most of the carpark by applying full lock to the right, putting a steering lock on through the open drivers window, starting the engine and popping it into 1st!


----------

